# 2 spots open, Overnight Fri-Sat



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

2 spots open for our group this fri-sat. Leaving early Fri, back Sat PM. Mixed bag of target species including grouper, wahoo, swordfish/tuna. Boat is limited to 4 anglers for overnight - need 2 more, PM me or call for additional details.

Adios!

Capt. Anthony
713-504-1308


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Wx held but didn't have the folks to go. Keep in touch for next opportunities the next time the weather opens up.


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

Will do.


----------

